# Mexico City safety, info, and advice



## jejenkins (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am considering a job in Mexico city and would be moving my family with three children (ages 6 and under) with me. I am curious about safety in Mexico City. Do any of you have advice on what areas would be best to live as an expat with children? Also, what is your take on crime and safety in the city as an Expat? I would love any additional information you think helpful!

Oh, and both of us speak Spanish pretty well. I lived in Bolivia for a few years and she minored in spanish in college. I think after a couple of months my fluency should be back.

Thanks again!


----------



## jejenkins (Jul 15, 2014)

One more question:

Any thoughts on schooling for my 6 year old? I was single when I lived in Bolivia, so all of this is new. Thanks for taking mercy on me and sharing your thoughts!

Jacob


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jejenkins said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am considering a job in Mexico city and would be moving my family with three children (ages 6 and under) with me. I am curious about safety in Mexico City. Do any of you have advice on what areas would be best to live as an expat with children? Also, what is your take on crime and safety in the city as an Expat? I would love any additional information you think helpful!


I am a 69 year old, single American woman who has lived in Mexico City since 2007. I live in a centrally-located pleasant middle-class neighborhood near the US Embassy, just a few blocks off Reforma. I get around by walking and using public transportation and the occasional taxi. Having lived in several cities in the US and Europe over the years, I would say that Mexico City feels safe to me, certainly safer than I felt when I lived in Philadelphia and similar to how I felt when living in New York City in the 1990s and the early years of this century.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Commuting in Mexico City can be a heavy, time-consuming nightmare, so any recommendation for your best options for where to live should take your work location into account.

On schooling: I came to live in Mexico City with a 10, 8 and 5-year-old. We enrolled the older two in a small neighbourhood private school where their Mexican cousins were already attending, and the 5-year-old in a public kindergarten. This is the less common choice, however; most expats prefer to send their children to the large, well-known bilingual _colegios_ with long-standing reputations. It worked for us, though; the former 10-year-old is about to enter a doctoral program at U. of Toronto, and the former 8 and 5-year-olds are finishing their first degrees at the University of Mexico.


----------

